# TiVo Premiere TCD746500 High-Definition DVR & Stream Package $200



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

I saw this http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo+Premiere+High-Definition+DVR+%26+Stream+Package/9999194400050028.p?id=pcmprd193700050028&skuId=9999194400050028&st=Premiere%20TCD746500&lp=2&cp=1 on BestBuy this morning.

$200 for the two-tuner Premiere, 500Gb and the stream. Don't know how good of a deal it is really, because I have a stack of Premiere's and have been picking them up pretty cheap.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's a good deal. TiVo is $137 on Amazon and the best deal I've seen on a Stream is $110. So still about a $50 savings. 

Dan


----------

